# Pet Stores Bettas or Thailand Beauties - You Decide!! Also need help with names!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are my 2 gorgeous new boys!! I just got them yesterday! They are STUNNING!! I also need help picking names!!!! :-D


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT?! I am so jealous!!! I can never find bettas that pretty around here! They are gorgeous. My mind is blank on names because all I can think about is how pretty they are. LOL

I love how the marble double tail has a dark colored mouth.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

your new guys are beautiful!!!! the first i would name crayola and the DBT Byron


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

my gosh they are stunning. usually dont like the double tails but i kinda fancy that one!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE your DBT!! What is it with people not liking DBTs!? D: LOL They are my favorite.. 

BEAUTIFUL fish!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Doggyhog i was thinking the same about double tails because i love them and plakats


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I love them! I want to steal your doubletail, he is gorgeous, with his black lipstick!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> I love them! I want to steal your doubletail, he is gorgeous, with his black lipstick!


 its not lipstick its manstick lol!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

the 2ed one looks like he has freckles...maybe that can be his name? Freckles...if I'm spelling that correctly...

Uhh the first one...I don't really know what you could name it...sorry...D=

Other wise I really like the 2ed one's blue...it's so pretty...=D I hope you take good care of him, he's so stunning and pretty.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Last guy looks like my guy Gent. ^.^


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooo I love the name Crayola for the first guy!!! Yay!! Now just need a name for the second guy! 

I love his black lipstick too! He's GOth, lmao!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha the black lipstick is awesome!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

name him knight


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I love DBTs, too. 
and I second the suggestion of Freckles for yours.
Too cute!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> Now just need a name for the second guy!


I recommend "Sid".


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful double tail! All of your new men are beautiful as a matter of fact! Sorry I'm no good at names


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> What is it with people not liking DBTs!? D: LOL They are my favorite..


tbh i hate their body shape. they are way more chunky and shorter than other tail types. if they had a "normal" shape body id like em more. ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The second little guy looks like he has a mask on. I'd name him Phantom.

They're both beautiful.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cloud or axel


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your bettas are amazing! I MUST have your DBT!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats for all the kind comments guys!! I decided to name the DBT Phantom (thanks Romad)


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> Here are my 2 gorgeous new boys!! I just got them yesterday! They are STUNNING!! I also need help picking names!!!! :-D


 
well i thik you should name one of those beauties titan or titus


----------

